# A great problem to have



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Fishing down in Venice Louisiana on the Mississippi River delta has been awesome! Weather has been iffy most days but on the days we are getting out, redfish have been almost jumping in the boat. Problem is, we have a TON of 29-32" over slot fish! We've had to catch 50-60 fish most days to cull out our limits of slots!! Now that's a great problem to have!! The last few years we have had an unbelievable crop of undersized up and comers. Well this year they are grown up! Venice is known as the premier redfish destination in the world and if you can believe it, the fisheries is getting even better on this upward cycle! 
I know it's short notice but we have a cancellation this Saturday on Capt JT's boat. Give Jodie a call and let's go load the boat!! 504-912-7021


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Big!*

Big bull!! The four horsemen popping cork has been doing work!! It has a unique sound, much like a she dog, and very durable.


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Great*

Great day


----------

